# --> problem mit technisat tv-karte (pci) <--



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2012)

hi,

ich habe ein riesen problem mit der technisat dbv-pc tv star pci karte..

also mein system findet ihr in der signatur..
die karte wird ganz normal im geräte manager erkannt und die treiber sind seit vorhin auf den neusten stand..


von einem pc start zum nächsten konnte ich mit dem dvb viewer te2 kein tv mehr schauen --> "_alle verfügbaren dvb geräte sind beschäftigt. kein freies gerät wurde gefunden._"


*was läuft da schief?? 

kann mir jemand helfen, bitte..*

danke und grüße
_PeG_


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

habe das problem auch mal gehabt.
ich hatte te2 auch mal aber fand ich grottig.
ich nutze jetzt dvbviewer pro 4.3.1.140
im prizip das gleiche wie te2 nur mehr umfang und kein technisat logo überall. und ich hab nen schönen skin 

nun zum problem:
geh mal im dvbviewer in "optionen" in das untermenü "hardware"
da sollte deine technisat aufgelistet sein (bda/mantis).
den musst du löschen.
dvbviewer neu starten.
wieder in "hardware" reingehen.
auf "suche gerät" klicken.
jetzt sollte deine teschnisat neu initialisiert werden und in der liste auftauschen
jetzt nomma neustarten und tadaaa...hoffentlich...


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2012)

ich krieg die dort aufgeführte karte SKYSTAR 2 TV PCI nicht aus derliste geköscht und kann demnach auch kein neues gerät suchen..

wenn ich in der taskleiste auf den satelliten klicke steht dort auch kein signal --> *was hast du denn bei transponder und so weiter für werte stehen??*

hast du nen download link für die von dir verwendete software??



EDIT: das hierist der von mir installierte treiber (inkl. software) --> http://www.technisat.com/de_DE/SkyStar-2-TV/352-1294131238891-174/


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

kannst nicht löschen? hmm..liegt wohl an der te2 version...die ist auch mist.

das mit dem kein signal ist richtig, da du jetzt andere treiber hast. bei jeder installtion eines neuen treibers muss die karte neu initialisiert/gescannt werden...leider...

und te2 neuinstallation schon versucht?

die vollversion kostet nur 15€, lohnt sich allemal. 
hab schon einige dvb programme durch und finde dvbviewer pro bisher am besten.
die gibts auf der hp hier:
DVB viewer - Home

und weitere downloads, wie demos, editoren usw
http://www.dvbviewer.com/de/index.php?page=downloads


----------



## _PeG_ (4. Januar 2012)

komisch habe jetzt zum wahrscheinlich hundertsten mal alles neu instlalliert und es geht.. erstmal.. 

hatte im vorfeld auch das kabel am recioever meines mitbewohners gecheked, daran lag es nicht.. 


und wieso ist der dvb viewer te2 so schlecht?? was sind vorteile an der 15 euro variante??


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

warst du auf der page?
glaube nicht
dann guck dir die funktionen mal im vergelich an:
DVB viewer - Features
die te version ist auch dort.
da kannst du sehen wie beschnitten die te version ist.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

dank dir.. der umstieg würde ja wirklich lohnen!!


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

ja klar, und das für schlappe 15€. alle updates und nachfolgeversionen sind inbegriffen.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

dank dir für deine hilfe!!


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

kein ding. habe seit über 10 jahren ne tv karte, weil ich das praktisch finde. habe schon einige durch und somit erfahrungen gesammelt was hardware und software in dem bereich angeht. falls noch was ist, kannst ja ne pn schreiben oder so


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

nutze auch seit über 6 jahren eine tv karte und hatte bisher immer technisat un den dvb viewer te dazu.. der ist beim sender umschalten etwas langsam und das nervt teilweise schon, außerdem kann ich die programme irgendwie nicht so sortieren wie ich will.. 

alles klaro, wenn was sein sollte melde ich mich


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> der ist beim sender umschalten etwas langsam und das nervt teilweise schon, außerdem kann ich die programme irgendwie nicht so sortieren wie ich will..


 genau deswegen bin ich auch zur vollversion umgestiegen. da kannst du *alles *so was von gut einstellen 

wie lang brauchst denn zum umschalten? daß es ca ne sekunde braucht, ist dir aber klar oder? 
denn das sind digitale daten, die erst decodiert werden müssen. 
bei analog ist das nicht der fall, somit auch zum zappen perfekt. 
analog wird ja bald eh abgeschaltet und somit das schnelle zappen


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

naja manchmal auch mehr als eine sekunde, dass ist wohl eher der programm sortierung bei der te2 version geschuldet.. rtl und co. ab 595 und pro7 und co ab 1032 

die blöde fernbedienung braucht auch manchmal etwas länger..

aber naja was solls, es geht erstmal wieder..

ich habe auf der seite vom dvbviewer ein tool zur anpassung der sender gesehen, welches wohl für alle versionen geht, vielleicht probiere ich erstmal das..

sag mal kennst du dich auch mit bluray schauen am pc aus?? habe da auch ein kleines aber sehr sehr nervendes problem:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...d-kein-wirklicher-high-definition-genuss.html


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

mit original bluray discs am pc wiedergeben hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung. ich hab nur 1080p mkv's 
aber ich denke mal, es ist ein codec problem oder falsche einstellungen. 
hast du denn mal nen anderen player und anderen codec probiert? 
dafür solltest du aber immer die alten komplett löschen.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

nutze powerdvd 11 und die hardware ist definitiv full hd tauglich.. auch der powerdvd mist dürfte keine probleme haben und hat alle notwendigen codecs usw. installiert.. kann ja auch gucken, aber eben nur mit einem etwas griseligen bild.. das wirkt doch komisch für mich, gerade bei dunklen szeenen sieht es sehr bescheiden aus..

aber es scheint unter umständen mit dem hdcp kram zusammen zu hängen..

oder könnte es probleme geben weil ich zwei monitore mit unterschiedlichen auflösungen parallel nutze (syncmaster full hd und philips nichts mit hd ^^)??


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

da fragste was...keine ahnung, denke aber nicht, daß es damit zusammenhängt.
wie gesagt, ich würd mal andere programme und codecs testen.
wenn da auch so ist, dann liegt es schonmal nicht daran.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

die frage die sich stellt ist welche software.. habe schon ein paar tipps probiert, aber bisher war alles vergebens..

und wenn ich den "roten fuchs" nutze, dann kann ich die blu ray zwar abspielen, habe aber kein menü usw. darum lass ich da lieber die finger von!!

aber danke für deine hilfe!!


----------

